# Submit a video of your shrimp tank and win a Fluval Desktop Aquarium!



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

The Shrimp Farm is having a contest where you can submit your shrimp tank video, and you can win a Fluval Desktop Aquarium! 

(Even if you are unable to sybmit a video or image, you can still enter by sending a tweet, or a "like" on Facebook.

You can enter a number of ways:

1.	Submit a video of your shrimp tank - 10 contest entries
2.	Submit a picture of your shrimp tank - 5 contest entries
3.	Tweet this contest or "like" us on Facebook - 1 contest entry
4.	You also receive 1 contest entry for each referral!


Click here to visit The Shrimp Farm and enter the contest!


----------

